# Haynie 21 cat vs Shoalwater 21 cat



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm looking for a cat hull, something that can cross the bay (Aransas / Mesquite) but run shallow too. I like hole shot, and I like speed, which might seem like divergent paths but they do cross; speed is relative :^) I've cut my teeth on boats that crest at 37mph.

I almost never see a Haynie with the cheaper hatches that are so ubiquitous on the Shoalwaters, so I'm taking that little attention to detail as a marker of quality that might be found more often on Haynies than Shoalwaters, but that might be a huge and mistaken assumption, so flame away if I'm wrong.

I'm seeing Shoalwater 21's with 200's & 250's on them, never see more than a 150 on a Haynie 21, unless it's a super cat, which I can't afford. I'm also in the market for a 23', but I would prefer a 21, since I get a boat stuck more often than I catch a limit (10:1 ratio), but stuck has mostly been where I push the boat to deeper water, save for once, when I parked my 18' RFL in sand & 2" of water in Estes by Little Cut.

I'm looking at 3 year old boats mostly, due to price point. Don't want to finance anything, budget is $39K & under.

How does the Shoalwater 21 compare to the Haynie 21 (not the Supercat)?
How about the 23' on both boats? Shoalwater cranks out hulls 4:1 over Haynie, maybe more, so I'd expect to hear more Shoalwater feedback than Haynie.

Tran Cats are a unicorn, that's why they don't come in to the equation on 3 year old boats.

Thanks in advance. 

<---wade fisherman 95% of the time


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

I have never been in a shoalwater but I can tell you about a 21' haynie. I have an 09 with a 150 merc. The fastest I got it was 52 in icecream conditions with me and one other person (definitely not safe to do... was prop walking everywhere). I cruise about 35 to 37 at 4500rpm. It will run good in about 10", much less than that is sketchy. In soft bottom it can get up easily in knee deep. Hard bottom needs 2' or so. PM me if you have any questions...


----------



## Wishiniwasfishn (Apr 14, 2012)

Tested both 2011/2012 models before I settled on the 2011 shoalwater. Main reason? You stood in water on the hayine. Not sure what year model they fixed this in but would NEVER have bought one. Very bad design. Love the SHOALWATER.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Wishiniwasfishn said:


> Tested both 2011/2012 models before I settled on the 2011 shoalwater. Main reason? You stood in water on the hayine. Not sure what year model they fixed this in but would NEVER have bought one. Very bad design. Love the SHOALWATER.


I don't have that issue... where the plugs in?


----------



## KadeChiz (Feb 4, 2016)

I have a beautiful 2011 Haynie 21 cat. It's the low side model. I hate the stupid hatches and I need to re set all my screws because they have rattled loose. 

I want to note here that I JUST paid Waypoint marine to fix this and, no, not even close to fixed. I live 4hrs from them or I'd have brought it back for that and one other issue after servicing, but I digress...

I can run very skinny in soft bottoms, so no complaints there. I have a 200 Etec on mine and it's an absolute dog. Best day ever top speed was 45.3. Common assumption is that it needs to be re-propped. Don't know. Spend too much time fishing. 

Boat sure looks great and I do have every belief that if something goes wrong, Haynie will fix it. K & J Marine in Spring is just top notch in my opinion and that gives me confidence in the brand.

If you have any questions, I'll answer as best I can.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

I run a 2013 21 haynie cat with a raised deck and a tall standing burn bar with a merc 150 four stroke I get about 42-43 avg WOT....best ever under ideal winter conditions was 46. The raised deck and burn bar take 6-7 mph off I'm sure.
It will run as skinny as you will ever need and take anything Aransas,Copano or San Antonio bays will dish out that I am willing to take. It is an ideal wade fishing platform for me. I can get up in calf deep water with no problem. I do not have the issue that some claim with a lot of water over the back deck. If you pole up in rough water you will get some splash over the stern just like almost any low side but the hull has two big scupper drains and it runs out as fast as it comes in(there was an SCB that took enough in that way to sink a few years ago). 
I have the flush mould fiberglass hatches and they do not seal as well as they should and that is my only complaint. The two outside rear hatches get pretty damp but I only use them for wading gear and ropes. 
I think it's a great rig for a wade fisherman and Haynie and the guys at Chris's Marine are top notch to work with and service.
Feel free to PM me
I had a shoalwater once and had a number of hull issues and did not want to go that way again.


----------



## markmc2 (Aug 19, 2015)

I heard a 21' El Pescador Cat is coming soon...


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

KadeChiz said:


> I have a beautiful 2011 Haynie 21 cat. It's the low side model. I hate the stupid hatches and I need to re set all my screws because they have rattled loose.
> 
> I want to note here that I JUST paid Waypoint marine to fix this and, no, not even close to fixed. I live 4hrs from them or I'd have brought it back for that and one other issue after servicing, but I digress...
> 
> ...


I don't want to rob this thread....but I sent a PM to those who replied about the haynie hatches. Id like to learn more because Im having a haynie built and I was debating whether to get plastic or fiberglass. If you don't mind a PM or emailing me with your advice it would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

salty_waders said:


> I don't want to rob this thread....but I sent a PM to those who replied about the haynie hatches. Id like to learn more because Im having a haynie built and I was debating whether to get plastic or fiberglass. If you don't mind a PM or emailing me with your advice it would be much appreciated. Thanks!


I had an issue with the back hatches getting water in them... thought it was the hatch seal but it was the drain. The fiberglass hatches are flush so there is a sunken rim with a little drain and hose that goes out the back. Turns out the drain was not sealed down and water was getting in there. A little silicone and all is good.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

The 11' and older (???) takes on water over the back if poled down or even on a windy drift. You will stand in it also from tunnel to back deck as it won't drain til of course you get her back up. Buddy of mine had a very nice one built and traded out to go bigger after a year with that being a big part of it. I hate to say that as I'm a Haynie fan and have a Cat myself but that was a problem on the 21' I had experience with.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

salty_waders said:


> I don't want to rob this thread....but I sent a PM to those who replied about the haynie hatches. Id like to learn more because Im having a haynie built and I was debating whether to get plastic or fiberglass. If you don't mind a PM or emailing me with your advice it would be much appreciated. Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## Wishiniwasfishn (Apr 14, 2012)

sotexhookset said:


> The 11' and older (???) takes on water over the back if poled down or even on a windy drift. You will stand in it also from tunnel to back deck as it won't drain til of course you get her back up. Buddy of mine had a very nice one built and traded out to go bigger after a year with that being a big part of it. I hate to say that as I'm a Haynie fan and have a Cat myself but that was a problem on the 21' I had experience with.


This is why we didn't go with the Haynie at the time. And yes, the plugs were in. They have since fixed this I believe and would consider one in the future. Just not the 2011 ish model.

Tight lines.


----------



## D HOGG (Jul 2, 2012)

Hold out for the unicorn .!.! Their out there just have to be really patient and have cash in hand because they don't last long ... I would call Donny and ask him if he has any coming in on trade from people upgrading. 

But if you do stick with the 2 you asked about, go with the SC. I have friends that have both of them and the Haynie is just not very impressive. 

Good luck .!
D.


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

I have good experiences with Donny, I will give him a call.

I've only seen one for sale, and it was lime green accented everywhere, vinyl, sides, motor, etc. I could learn to love lime green for that boat, but I missed it.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Have you been riding in smooth and rough water in both boats, WOT, how they jump and so forth? You need to go down and test both for this boats to see what you like then look at the money and compare apples to apples.

*People on the board tend to be a "little" opinionated toward the boats they own ow what their buddies own that they ride on.  

*


----------



## shoalnuff (Dec 18, 2013)

JimD said:


> Have you been riding in smooth and rough water in both boats, WOT, how they jump and so forth? You need to go down and test both for this boats to see what you like then look at the money and compare apples to apples.
> 
> *People on the board tend to be a "little" opinionated toward the boats they own ow what their buddies own that they ride on.
> 
> *


 ^^^ You hit the nail on the head! This is true for many topics on this forum but it's really funny when you see the keyboard bandits giving their opinion about boats and they themselves don't even own one of their own:headknock


----------



## blackjack runner (Feb 24, 2015)

I have a haynie 21 SC. PM me if you need an opinion.


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

My only experience in a cat hull is from a 23 Haynie, many hours in that as co-pilot. Looking forward to a test driving a 21 in both hulls.

Spoke with Donny Tran, he has a 2014 220 SVT Tran Cat, i-pilot, power pole & 250 zuke for $54,500, which is too rich for me. I will say that his customer service is top notch. I emailed him Sunday night, he called me Monday morning. Back in October, I was vacillating between cat hulls and v hulls, and saw a slick XLR8 (2006 model) with a 250 on it, and that was a bigger motor than his newer XLR8's of the same length were rated for. I emailed asking if this boat was overpowered, he responded the next day that it was not, it was correctly powered for that year boat. The guy is responsive!


----------



## kayakmak (Jul 29, 2013)

if your set on the 2 boats mentioned, that's great. there is another boat you might want to consider as well. Freedom boats, made in Port O'Conner. I have a Patriot and absolutely love it. has a cat hull, float in 8" runs in less.....storage and handles chop well. cant hurt to look.......good luck with what ever you choose.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Donny and Frank are good people.


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

kayakmak said:


> if your set on the 2 boats mentioned, that's great. there is another boat you might want to consider as well. Freedom boats, made in Port O'Conner. I have a Patriot and absolutely love it. has a cat hull, float in 8" runs in less.....storage and handles chop well. cant hurt to look.......good luck with what ever you choose.


I've only seen the 18' model, didn't realize they had a 23'. I like the concept and the overall look, but I'm sticking with something that has an established resale market, and for a few other reasons.



JimD said:


> Donny and Frank are good people.


Agreed. They set examples others can learn by.


----------



## Flats Mark (Jul 30, 2009)

D HOGG said:


> Hold out for the unicorn .!.! Their out there just have to be really patient and have cash in hand because they don't last long ... I would call Donny and ask him if he has any coming in on trade from people upgrading.
> 
> But if you do stick with the 2 you asked about, go with the SC. I have friends that have both of them and the Haynie is just not very impressive.
> 
> ...


I am not going to bad mouth Shoalwater or Haynie, but every person in their boating experience owe it to themselves to deal with Donnie or Frank Tran one time - there is none finer!!!


----------



## Cod Wallupper (Jul 11, 2015)

Really do not know much about Haynie , but fartwater and Transport I can tell you about with confidence.

I wouldn't buy a shoalwater with someone else's money. Really a joke the way they do their customers

Transport is and has been the benchmark on how to build boats and run a business. I will only buy from them after my other experiences in boat buying


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

well... I wound up buying a Shoalwater 21. I got it for a price that I can run it for a year and get my money back. '15 model boat,motor, trailer, and warranty on the motor until 2020.

Bought through Waypoint Marine, it was one of their Boat Show boats, sold at the show.


----------



## dirtdobber (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice boat! And Waypoint Marine has great customer service.


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

They were very nice. Their service manager, Jeff, showed me how to take off with trim tabs (never had this feature on previous boats), how to utilize them at low speed to stay on plane, etc. The rigging in this boat is so incredibly clean. Dealt with the owner, Jim, and he was spectacular.


----------



## Flats Mark (Jul 30, 2009)

Awesome boat and CONGRATS!


----------



## Tburford87 (Apr 8, 2015)

barronj said:


> I'm looking for a cat hull, something that can cross the bay (Aransas / Mesquite) but run shallow too. I like hole shot, and I like speed, which might seem like divergent paths but they do cross; speed is relative :^) I've cut my teeth on boats that crest at 37mph.
> 
> I almost never see a Haynie with the cheaper hatches that are so ubiquitous on the Shoalwaters, so I'm taking that little attention to detail as a marker of quality that might be found more often on Haynies than Shoalwaters, but that might be a huge and mistaken assumption, so flame away if I'm wrong.
> 
> ...


I own a 2011 Haynie 21 cat with the 150 merc. It is, by no means, a speed demon, but i don't fish tournaments or guide, so 40-45 is plenty fast for me. I have the raised console and trim tabs, which probably doesn't help. I wade fish 95% of the time and bass fish in it when i'm not at the coast. I like the fiberglass hatches and the way the look. If folks find the hatches are taking water, tighten the latches and put a new gasket on, seemed to solve my problem. It does take a bit of water of the back when unloading from the trailer. The haynie is roughly 20-8" in length. Can fish 3-4 people with ease. Any more than that, and it gets cramped. Overall impression: It gets me into the shallow water i need to be in, built like a freaking tank, handles chop very well, and looks great.

I don't know much about the Shoalcats, but they look freakin' awesome! I'm sure they are well built. Don't see too many Haynie 21's for sale at all.


----------



## Tburford87 (Apr 8, 2015)

Pic


----------



## lazuras_dc (Dec 10, 2014)

Barron, what was the price point on that 21' shoalwater cat if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Nice color!


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

Tburford87 said:


> Pic












I like how the front deck comes to your center console.


----------



## AKM (Sep 8, 2012)

Just puttin in my 2 cents...I have a 21 Transcat with 20" raised center console..The boys at Trans provide incredible service and are very helpful with any boat issues they may occur..best in the our area....hands down !!


----------

